# Blue Dempsey



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all.

"Blue" is now about 2 inches long, and growing but slowly. I got him a month ago at maybe an inch and a half. Anyone think they can ID the sex on one this size?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Sexing at this age is most likely impossible...

After sexual maturity sexing is quite difficult in Blue Dempseys and "guesses" are usually 50/50...

Males are more common than females... although in the last year I've seen more females produced than in previous years...

If interested there is a site created to serve Dempsey owners and has a lot of Blue Dempseys owners suppoirting it. Feel free to check it out www.allthingsdempsey.com

Best of luck!


----------



## big-o (Jul 21, 2007)

nice looking fish


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Blue is about 3.5 inches or so now.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful fish that's one on my wish list.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I seriously considered buying a couple of these guys at a LFS for $50 each but that was just too much of an investment to make on a fish thats not hearty. Beautiful fish though.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

stunning patterns hes looks angry


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

She (likely it seems now) was scared, lol. She does not like the camera very much.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

cute little guy


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

New camera, no flash, Canon 590 on aquarium setting. I also changed out the substrate to 3M colorquartz, grade S in black. Big change in the Blues normal colors. Blue is about 4" now.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

ww NICE


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice shape and coloring which just keeps getting better as he/she grows---the new substrate really seems to help enhance these qualities too. I'm very impressed with this fish and setup! :thumb:

BV


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I tested a theory last night and I think I can say that Blue is for sure a Male now. I have a pair of normal JD's also, and thought to swap the 2 supposed females and see just how Blue would react with a 6" male JD. Well after putting them together in the 75g tank, I kept finding Blue at the top of the tank, like she wanted nothing to do with it. So I put her in with the known female JD I have and this is the result:




I pulled the female back out, and will need to find a smaller one, or wait until Blue grows some more.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Behavior is by far the best way to sex Blue Dempseys... and congratts on solving the ongoing question...


----------

